# chassis number



## xrigger (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi, can anybody tell me where to find the chassis no. on a '57 Ferguson FF30 DS tractor.
I have the engine no. and serial no.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a rare piece. It seems like the number should be found in front of the steering wheel.

Pictures from:
https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a4e702c02d4a697181da00fb37137dc6&oe=5FE9C3FC
and
https://external-content.duckduckgo...format=jpg&quality=70&w=1110&h=832&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## xrigger (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi, thanks for your reply. You are correct, there is a plate, exactly as in the photos and the numbers are clearly visible, as is the engine number on the side of the block.
I had been told that there is a chassis number stamped on the clutch housing but I cannot find any trace of it.
Would the serial number and engine number be sufficient to obtain a log book from DVLA


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I have heard people talking about French made Fergusons/MF:s, but not this model. I got curious and found information, that is all.
Throw a question in this forum, and see if someone catches:
http://vieilles-soupapes.1fr1.net/f1-les-vieilles-soupapes-agricoles


----------



## xrigger (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks for your help


----------

